# rusty rat cage



## cleoandersonx (Jan 7, 2021)

I’ve had my two rats for about a year and a half and I’ve had the same cage for pretty much the whole time, it’s very big but it’s covered in rust all over. It has never seemed like an issue because my rats haven’t had any problems with it so I kept it. Sadly one of my rats is dying due to a tumour and a possible brain tumour and will be gone soon so I found two babies for my other rat when she’s gone. I am saving up for a new cage without any rust but it will take a month or two, is this okay? I have no money to change anything at the moment so I can’t do much but will they be okay for a couple months in the rusty cage?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If you’re so short of money, is it responsible to take on more animals?

As for the one that is dying, the kindest thing would be to pts ASAP imo.


----------



## cleoandersonx (Jan 7, 2021)

She was actually put to sleep this morning. And I know it doesn’t seem responsible but rats need company and I’ll be able to get them a completely new perfect cage in a month or two


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Can we see a photo of the cage? I've had my cage 3+ years and there's no rust?


----------



## cleoandersonx (Jan 7, 2021)

The person that owned the cage before me didn't look after it at all and when I got it it was covered in all sorts of stuff, it was only after a little while I noticed bits were flaking off and over time it's gotten worse and worse, I'm looking into covering the rust temporarily with plasticoat or something similar until I get the cage.


----------



## cleoandersonx (Jan 7, 2021)

my rats then didn’t seem to care about the rust and it didn’t affect them at all but, yesterday I picked up the two babies and they’ve seemed very interested in it and won’t stop eating the flakes that fall off, they don’t seem affected by it but I’m still incredibly worried and I’m trying to find something to cover the rust asap


----------



## cleoandersonx (Jan 7, 2021)

Engel98 said:


> Can we see a photo of the cage? I've had my cage 3+ years and there's no rust?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Have you got a smaller age to keep them in temporarily?

I'd re-paint the bars because that's a great cage and it'd be a shame to replace it. It's still functional so I'd personally just repaint it


----------



## cleoandersonx (Jan 7, 2021)

Engel98 said:


> Have you got a smaller age to keep them in temporarily?
> 
> I'd re-paint the bars because that's a great cage and it'd be a shame to replace it. It's still functional so I'd personally just repaint it


We're looking to repaint it temporarily until I can afford to get the same one just new, I don't actually have a smaller cage so I will probably have to look into borrowing one from someone, thanks for the help!


----------

